# Recommended Estate Agents in Dubai



## shovel (Apr 20, 2008)

Dear All,

I have searched the forum and not found any post specifically answering this question.

I do not want to upset moderators by inviting a flood of spam posts, however I would appreciate some pointers.

I am considering a move to Dubai, and am visiting in a couple of weeks to investigate.

I would like to schedule visits to some of the 'better' developments to view apartments and villas for myself and my colleagues.

One post on here recommended The Springs, The Meadows, The Lakes, The Ranches, The Greens.

Can anyone advise any reputable estate agents to show me around?

I also need to find a serviced office in a 'landmark' building - Dubai International Financial Centre or similar.

Thanks in advance for your advice.

S.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you contact a good friend of mine who not only is a reliable estate agent, but also a lovely lady.

Lianne Welford at Parkvale. [email protected]

Tel 050 940 0864


-


----------



## shovel (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba, I just contacted Lianne and she is arranging to show us around.

Out of interest, do you know a similarly wonderful estate agent in Abu Dhabi?

S.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry no, but ask Lianne as she may have contacts there. 


-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Shovel,

I can help you with commercial requirements, if you want a landmark building are you mainly looking on S Z Road, I' m sure I could find you something there, or media city e.t.c Please can you tell me (if you know), price, sq ft, how many units you need or whole floor e.t.c.

Thanks,


----------



## shovel (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba, I'll ask Lianne.

Marc: thank you for your reply. I am looking for serviced offices, not for bare-shell or fitted commercial lease.

Do you know of any serviced office providers other than ServCorp and Regus?

Tks
S.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been told that the new Monarch Hotel has some serviced offices, so you may want to contact them. They are on SZR, right by Trade Centre roundabout.


----------



## shovel (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba

S


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm going to be looking for somewhere in the Bur Dubai/ Mankhool area - can anyone recommend an letting agency that deals with that area. My employer recommended bhomes and cluttons but they don't seem to have anything in Bur Dubai.

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

McBook said:


> I'm going to be looking for somewhere in the Bur Dubai/ Mankhool area - can anyone recommend an letting agency that deals with that area. My employer recommended bhomes and cluttons but they don't seem to have anything in Bur Dubai.
> 
> Thanks!


Very mixed reports about Better Homes - mainly bad though. Suggest you have a look at the Gulf news property site for places in a specific area. I am sure you'll find planty of places, as there are lots of decent apartment blocks in Bur Dubai.

-


----------



## shovel (Apr 20, 2008)

Out of interest - why are BetterHomes bad? Anything they've done in particular??

S.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Many people have experienced poor service from them, as estate agent, letting agent and managing agent. Their reputation citywide is quite bad.


-


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

I would also avoid asteco - showed me several dumps including a rubbish heap for 450,000, but added the owner "might be prepared to negotiate a little"...

Eventually went through a relo agent and we now have a cracking place in Jumeriah1


----------

